
Why film schools teach screenwriters not to pass the Bechdel test (2008) - anonymfus
https://web.archive.org/web/20101124060538/http://thehathorlegacy.com/why-film-schools-teach-screenwriters-not-to-pass-the-bechdel-test/
======
fmajid
It’s amazing this persists when media audiences have fragmented and there are
niche networks for seemingly every audience, let alone one that makes up over
50% of the population.

------
oceanghost
This article starts from a bad premise and leads to a bad conclusion.

------
tick_tock_tick
I don't think I can agree with the premise when tons of movies that explicitly
target a female audience still fail the "Bechdel Test". Often these movies
don't even have a male lead as in the male in question is a plot device rather
than a real character.

~~~
mreome
The fact that most movies (regardless of who they’re targeting) fail the
Bechdel Test is the entire point. The point is that mainstream Hollywood only
backs movies where men (be that a multi-dimensional characters or human plot
devices) are so central to the female characters raison d'être, that there is
literally never a scene with two women talking about something that doesn’t
involve a man.

